# Stock Diff



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, 

I think I've got a stock diff, reason I think it's stock = it clunks. It does have the harrop diff cover though.

So, I'm driving and I like to drift a bit (what? It's fun!). So, I'm pulling out onto the street, Pop it in 2nd and try to get a little sideways. Only thing is I notice, I'm not sliding... I got the one wheel peel! I look in my mirror and sure enough, smoke is coming off one tire! since it was a right hand turn the was the right tire.

I'm thinking that was odd... So I make a left turn and I try it again, this time it a one wheel peel and the left tire it smoking but not the right...

This has never happened before (well, if it did, i didn't notice it), and since I know as much about this diff as I know about underwater basket weaving, I wanted to ask some opinions.

Did I wear out some kinda Posi system clutchs or something in it? It will spin both as I'm at a stop, but, when I engage the clutch in 1st some times it says I loose traction when I have not.

And yes, I beat the hell out of my car...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You've toasted the cones in the diff. They really aren't clutches but kind of act like them. There is a spring kit that beefs up pressure on them a bit but it sounds like it's time for a Eaton True Trac. If you drive hard you have to be willing to pay.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ya, some one told me it was time for a True Trac... 

I've been measuring my options, I'm guessing this will be the cheapest route. 
so, what do i need to do? drop the whole diff and let somone rebuild it on a jig or something?

Also, this the toughest thing for the stock diff housing?


----------

